# Funny Story To Brighten Your Day!



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay- first a little background info. I just moved to an apartment in Denver and I have to run any animal by the landlord before I can get it.

Soo I sent my landlord an email about a week ago asking if I can have a hedgehog and that I have an ESA Note (Emotional Support Animal- if you don't know, it's something a psychologist or someone in a related field can prescribe you so you can have an animal in "no-pet" housing or get passed deposits, etc). She replied saying she'd look into it and reply later telling me if she needed anything. A week went by and I emailed her again and apparently her computer is being "a piece...[of ****]" and it didn't send earlier when she replied.

I told her that was fine and she told me
"Yes you may have a hedgehog, there is a $150 pet fee (non refundable) and $150 pet deposit (refundable)"​
I was happy about being able to have a hedgehog, but I knew that I wouldn't have to pay the deposit. So in return I sent:

"The Fair Housing Amendments Act of 1988 (42 USC 3601, et seq.) establishes a procedure for modifying "no pets" policies in most types of housing to permit a person with a disability to keep an animal for emotional support.[1][2] In housing that allows pets but charges supplemental rent or deposits for them, these fees must be waived."​
She replied:

"I will be happy to accommodate.

Please provide the dogs certification of being a service dog."​
I was like hmmm it is pretty early in the morning, maybe she has me confused with someone else. So I replied:

"There is no dog. I sent you the ESA note with my first email about a week ago."​
And in case she thought that only dogs could be ESAs I sent her

"Here's an example I found from U.S.C. § 3604(f)(3)(B) of the Fair Housing Act:

John has been diagnosed with severe depression and is disabled as defined by 
the Fair Housing Act. His doctor prescribes John a dog to help alleviate some of 
his symptoms. John asks his landlord if he can have a dog as a reasonable 
accommodation for his disability. His landlord says yes, but tells John he'll need 
to pay a $250 pet deposit and must provide proof that the animal is trained.

Question: Did John's landlord correctly handle John's request under the Fair 
Housing Act? What if John wanted a cat or a ferret instead?

Answer: No, John's landlord did not handle his request correctly. The landlord 
cannot charge John a pet deposit for his animal because it is not a pet, but rather 
a service/companion animal required for disability. Further, the landlord cannot 
ask for proof that the animal is trained. Lastly, service/companion animals do 
not have to be just dogs; they can also be other animals, such as cats or ferrets."​
So thinking she had me confused with someone else.. she sends me this.

"If I have the wrong information I apologize, I will revisit your original letter and get right back to you, * I thought a hedgehog was a dog*, that is what I was told."​
Hahahah well that's my story for the day. Sorry for it being kind of long!

She ended up feeling dumb. But needless to say she's letting me have a hedgie and obviously not having to pay $300 in deposits.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

LOL last time I checked hedgehogs don't bark and dogs don't have quills on their backs! The landlord obviously has not seen the array of cute hedgie videos on Youtube. When I take my hedgie out on walks people mistake him for a cat, bunny, or hamster. Out of all the people I've met only 2 actually knew I was holding a hedgehog.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> LOL last time I checked hedgehogs don't bark and dogs don't have quills on their backs! The landlord obviously has not seen the array of cute hedgie videos on Youtube. When I take my hedgie out on walks people mistake him for a cat, bunny, or hamster. Out of all the people I've met only 2 actually knew I was holding a hedgehog.


I could understand mistaking a hedgehog for perhaps a porcupine. But not a cat or a bunny! But it definitely made my day- and my landlord is pretty nice although I haven't met her in person before.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Well thats good that she's nice. Some landlords can be pretty rude about the no pets rule.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh! That's TOO funny!! A hedgehog was a dog LOL! BAHAHAH Oye.


----------



## MaeLily (May 17, 2013)

Ahahaha... mistaking a hedgehog for a hamster or porcupine is one thing, but thinking that it's a breed of dog is just... silly! Cutest little dogs ever though! Hahaha!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

*facepalm*


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol, dog and a hedgehog, what else? Frogs? XP (Dogs, Frogs and Hedgehogs.)


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I was talking to my mother about hedgehogs while filling out a form and writing my last name. Instead of writing "Herzog" I ended up writing "Hedgehog". Close enough.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

LOL reminds me of this picture


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Great story and thank you for sharing it. I just hope she never tries to fix your plumbing.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Hahaha:lol:


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha! My landlord, who is foreign, had quite the misunderstanding as well. He didn't even know what a hedgehog was! I showed him a picture, and he still looked at me confused. As soon as he found out that Hudson lives in a cage, he was like, "yeah, whatever" but still didn't seem to understand what I was talking about until I showed him some weeks later. You would be surprised how many people I talk to that don't even know what a hedgehog is! I get that one all the time


----------

